# Musikbearbeitung



## CanYouHelpMe (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir aus verschiedenen Liedern ein neues selber zusammenstellen.

Also möchte ich aus einem Lied einen Teil ausschneiden und mir zurücklegen,

dann vielleicht noch aus einem anderen einen Teil (diesen dann auch zurücklegen),

nun möchte ich diese dann zusammenlegen.

Also eigendlich nur Teile aus Liedern ausschneiden und dann zusammenfügen,

dafür brauche ich jetzt ein entsprechendes Programm
--
ich hab schon den Vorschalg bekommen "Audacity" 
hab es zwar noch nicht getestet (ist warscheinlich auch schon das was ich brauche)
 aber wollte hier nochmal fragen da ich eben im falschen bereich geschrieben hab und die frage hier wohl eher hinpasst.

weiss jemand noch ein gutes programm. 

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2007)

Dann sage ich es hier nochmal :
Freeware : Audacity
Kostenpflichtig : Von Wavelab über MagixMusicMaker bis Cubase, geht alles..

mfg chmee


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir audacity gezogen, es reicht für mein Vorhaben aus denke ich.

Jenachdem werde ich mir wenn ich es brauche eins der kostenpflichtigen besorgen,

nur war ich halt mit einer Version von MagixMusicMaker die ich mal hatte nicht zufrieden.

Werde mich mal nach den anderen umschauen/hören.

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.


----------



## Darkhell (17. Mai 2007)

Denk dran, dass du noch die lame_enc.dll in Audacity (ich weiss nicht, ob die dll auch noch für andere Programme benötigst, machmal ist sie dabei, z.B. bei CDEx) zum speichern von MP3-Dateien benötigst. Hab sie dir mal in den Anhang gepackt

Bitte vergiss nicht, das Thema als Erledigt zu markieren, wenn deine Frage geklärt ist.


----------

